# What is physical therapy?



## Easton (Oct 20, 2011)

Physical therapy is a type of treatment you may need when health problems make it hard to move around and do everyday tasks. It helps you move better and may relieve pain. It also helps improve or restore your physical function and your fitness level.

The goal of physical therapy is to make daily tasks and activities easier. For example, it may help with walking, going up stairs, or getting in and out of bed.

Physical therapy can help with recovery after some surgeries. Your doctor may suggest physical therapy for injuries or long-term health problems such as:

Back pain.
Tendon or ligament problems, such as an anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) injury, a meniscus tear, or plantar fasciitis.
Osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.
COPD.
Spinal stenosis.
Parkinson's disease.
Multiple sclerosis.
Physical therapy may be used alone or with other treatments.

You may get physical therapy at:

A clinic.
A hospital.
A nursing home.
Your own home, through home health agencies.
School.
A sports or fitness setting.


----------



## Bryant (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmmm thanks u so much so many new things mention here really like that after some surgery it really requireed to have physical therapy....


----------

